# Odd stud size and location? help?



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

The studs are placed twenty-four inches on center but the two (one left, one right) of the center stud are turned on to their flat (3-1/2") side.

Mark the center stud, then from there mark twenty-four inches to the left and twenty-four inches to the right and you should be OK. That should put you in the center of each of the three studs.

Of course that puts you 48" from extreme left to extreme right.

People do weird things without explanation sometimes. Go figure.


----------



## mbrown4844 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info... That makes sense now... My next problem in that I need bracket that spans 42 inches at least and most of the ones i am seeing are 34-37 inches across... Any ideas how to mount this safely with the configuration of these studs?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

It depends on exactly what you are doing or wanting to do. You can buy a product called Uni-Strut. It is basically a U-shaped steel channel with holes in it for various mounting arrangements. The stuff is kind of industrial looking which is where it is mainly used but you could paint it.

There should be a way to work with it.


----------



## piste (Oct 7, 2009)

Could be a stud on it's flat side...or a stud doubled up...ie. two studs together.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> piste: "Could be a stud on it's flat side..."





> The studs are placed twenty-four inches on center but the two (one left, one right) of the center stud are turned on to their flat (3-1/2") side.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Bud Cline said:


>


I think he was saying, he agrees with the you, that the studs are turned flat, *OR* that they are in the normal configuarion, only doubled up (sistered), which was my first thought as well


----------



## piste (Oct 7, 2009)

Mr Chips said:


> I think he was saying, he agrees with the you, that the studs are turned flat, *OR* that they are in the normal configuarion, only doubled up (sistered), which was my first thought as well


Um...yeah exactly. What I was saying was....What Bud said "could" be correct (and I give full credit to him for that because I would never have thought of that possibility)....OR....(more likely) it's two studs in normal orientation doubled up. And were I to bet...I'd put my nickel on the latter. Generally speaking studs are much more often doubled up than flipped ...in my very limited experience. If your stud finder is showing closer to 3" "thickness" then that's a strong indication its two studs doubled up...but if showing closer to 3 1/2" ...then one stud on its flat side....though we all know stud finders can be tough to get that accurate a reading off of. good luck.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

:thumbup::yes::thumbup:


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Might as well add the possibilty of some sort of closet or alcove on the other side of that wall. But I guess that would be closer to a 6" reading by the stud finder. 

Why would someone turn a stud sideways? To avoid cutting holes for a drain or wtaer lines?

Be careful drilling holes. :whistling2:


----------

